# Car - Deer crashes... They have been in the news allot lately...



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

In the last few weeks I have seen several stories of severe car - deer crashes with horrifying images. At safedrives.com we have some very compelling data on these incidents which I'll sum up here:
From the USDOT:
"According to the U.S. Dept. of Transportation, car accidents involving deer on roads kill nearly 100 people nationwide each year and cost millions of dollars in insurance claims. The average deer/automobile collision results in approximately $2,000 per claim for repairs and injuries. In 2003, drivers were expected to hit 1.8 million deer nationwide."
1.8 MILLION(!) CAR - DEER CRASHES IN 2003!
See the complete story here http://www.safedrives.com/deer.htm
I know I have personally hit a deer a few years ago. I have also come very close many other times.
Have you ever hit a deer?


----------



## lori_ceetee (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: Car - Deer crashes... They have been in the news allot lately... (Safe Drives)*

my dad hit a deer while driving a dually. even then it tore his front grill off and banged up the bumper. the deer just kinda shook it off and ran away.
a friend of mine here at work hit a deer a few weeks ago...about 3500$ of damage.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Car - Deer crashes... They have been in the news allot lately... (Safe Drives)*

I live in the urban jungle, I have to watch out for kids, and pets.
Not sure how this happened, found on the web.








Gruesome pics in the links.
http://www.huntingcentral.net/...2.jpg
http://www.huntingcentral.net/...3.jpg
http://www.huntingcentral.net/...4.jpg
http://www.huntingcentral.net/...5.jpg
http://www.huntingcentral.net/...6.jpg


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Car - Deer crashes... They have been in the news allot lately... (Eric D)*

I hit a deer in a 75 Super, at 70MPH. Just think about that for a minute.


----------



## GothingNC (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Car - Deer crashes... They have been in the news allot lately... (BillLeBob)*

A buddy of mine had his 60 VW bug nailed in the door by a deer last month.
He was lucky just to have some bruises and was not thrown into oncoming traffic.


----------



## Charles B (Oct 30, 2004)

*Re: Car - Deer crashes... They have been in the news allot lately... (Safe Drives)*

Hit a deer in poj Toyota Corolla killed deer, dented corner in enough to break headlight other than that no big thing. Banged out corner enough to put new headlight bulb and was good to go. Real funny thing I picked up my Rabbit in Pittsburgh I bought on Ebay, within 1/2 hour of driving out of town at night almost hit deer, it jumped down hill into roadway saw me pivoted and jumped back up the hill. It had some reflexes me I just braced myself for crash, being hillside on one side and single lane with guardrail on other on blind corner so I wasn't even going to swerve into left lane.


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Car - Deer crashes... They have been in the news allot lately... (Charles B)*

The two lane road in front of my house borders a 23 acre undeveloped tract of land where a LOT of deer live. All the other land in the area is developed so the deer have no where else to go. The road is posted at 40 mph but many drivers from the neighboring developments are doing 50-60+ mph. From winter through early spring there are usually 4 or more car vs deer accidents. In most cases the deer are killed and the occupants of the vehicles are not seriously injured.
Many people who travel this road get impatient with me because I tend to obey the speed limit due to the deer. A few weeks ago I had a close encounter (missed him by less than 4 feet) with a rather large buck. Tested the anti-lock brakes in my new truck. The tailgating idiot behind me had no clue why I stopped so unexpectedly. Maybe next time he can get up close and personal with that deer.
Unfortunately, I tend to have at least one close encounter with a deer every year even though I keep to the speed limit and I am constantly looking out for them.


----------



## Charles B (Oct 30, 2004)

*Re: Car - Deer crashes... They have been in the news allot lately... (charlier)*

Sounds like a prime hunting spot. Although with all the housing in area hunting would have to be restricted to archery. Thats what they need in this country more hunters higher bag limits. My brother and his one son shot 6 deer this year between them. My brother hasn't needed to buy hamburger in years, keeps his freezer well stocked.


----------



## kraut_pauer79 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: Car - Deer crashes... They have been in the news allot lately... (Eric D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric D* »_I live in the urban jungle, I have to watch out for kids, and pets.
Not sure how this happened, found on the web.








Gruesome pics in the links.
http://www.huntingcentral.net/...2.jpg
http://www.huntingcentral.net/...3.jpg
http://www.huntingcentral.net/...4.jpg
http://www.huntingcentral.net/...5.jpg
http://www.huntingcentral.net/...6.jpg 

oh. my. god.
well, it's apparent that deers are idiots. Please drive cautiously in deer country people, for your own sake, not those retarded venison steaks with legs.


----------



## beerdrinker (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: Car - Deer crashes... They have been in the news allot lately... (kraut_pauer79)*

knock on wood but nobody in my family has ever hit a deer and we live in the country.
More humans = more drivers to hit deer. 
Of course the deer population in the east is pretty out of control anyways.


----------



## BrokeDown. (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Car - Deer crashes... They have been in the news allot lately... (beerdrinker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beerdrinker* »_Of course the deer population in the east is pretty out of control anyways.

I have two under my belt







same car. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## GothingNC (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Car - Deer crashes... They have been in the news allot lately... (BrokeDown.)*

Better to hit a deer than a cow. Dee is about 600 pounds lighter.
My co-worker in NM lost the roof of her Honda when she crested a hill and a cow was just standing in the middle of the road.
One Hoof went through the windshield and broke every bone in her hand.
Her son had a small hoof mark on his head








They were very very lucky.


----------



## Charles B (Oct 30, 2004)

*Re: Car - Deer crashes... They have been in the news allot lately... (GothingNC)*

I hear moose are not much better. Of course being a little higher off ground you might slip through underneath.


----------



## wingeater (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: Car - Deer crashes... They have been in the news allot lately... (Charles B)*

I hit a deer a couple weeks ago about 30 feet from where I work. Ironically I work at an insurance company in the claims department. Thank god it was a side street, so I wasn't going very fast, but it dented my hood and cracked my grille. They're all over the place.


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

Always see elk/deer carcasses on I40 here around town


----------



## Disembodied (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Car - Deer crashes... They have been in the news allot lately... (Safe Drives)*

I was hit by a deer when I was doing 30MPH in a 45MPH zone in deer country at night. From the back of my passenger door to the whole front fender was destroyed. Glass shattered in my passengers face by thankfully everyone survived even the deer. These deer have no idea what is going to so you always have to look out for them just bolting across the road. Damages were $2500 but thankfully my dad's friend owns a collision shop and I got it done for $879. I hate New Jersey


----------



## B4A3WhatNext (Apr 14, 1999)

*Re: Car - Deer crashes... They have been in the news allot lately... (Disembodied)*

Since moving out to the country from the Atlanta suburbs a few years ago, I have seen many deer, some just standing on the side of the interstate watching the cars & trucks whiz by at 75 MPH. We see them all the time around the new house, which is back in the woods.
I've had two minor collisions in the last 18 months - one when a small deer looked to the woods and then decided to run right into my fender. I had whoa'd down to about 20 MPH when it hit, and it just broke my right front corner dummy and cracked the grill. Thankfully no sheet metal damage to the hood or fender. The second was a foggy night when I saw a deer, stopped, and another one leaped over my car and tapped my grill in about the same spot that was cracked before - no additional damage. 
I have learned to stay stopped when I see a deer, because the first will almost always be followed by a couple more.


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Car - Deer crashes... They have been in the news allot lately... (B4A3WhatNext)*

Good stuff everyone. These suckers can be deadly. 

Check out the American Hornet Electronic Deer alert.








Get all of the info here http://www.safedrives.com/prod...at=55
Motorcycle guys/gals love these things!


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Car - Deer crashes... They have been in the news allot lately... (Safe Drives)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bendcanale (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Car - Deer crashes... They have been in the news allot lately... (Safe Drives)*

is anyone else as disturbed as me about that much damage to a big tough durango by a little deer like that, could you imagine if he swerved and rolled over what little would be left. bet his next car will be tougher like a Kia.


----------



## LaTuFu (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Car - Deer crashes... They have been in the news allot lately... (bendcanale)*

Little deer? It was a buck, probably 150-175 lbs. Thats a lot of weight to hit at highway speed.
Its a problem that is not going away any time soon. Hunting laws in most states governing Deer Hunting have not changed much since they were adopted in the early 1900s. At that time, the deer population in most Eastern states was near extinction. Severe bag limits on Does, and in many states, no does at all were allowed to be harvested. Bucks were the only kills allowed. This is how the population has been able to rebound and explode in the last 100 years. 
Compound that with the Suburban sprawl over the last 70 years, which provides deer with a ideal habitat safe from predators, and you have the makings of a population out of control.
In most eastern states, the deer population is dangerously overcrowded. 
In my opinion, we need to reverse the hunting laws. You can't harvest a buck until you have taken at least 5 does, or place no limit on the doe harvest. Archery hunting allowed within suburban areas in presecribed hunts. 
Otherwise, the problem gets worse, for automobiles and everything else. Sorry for the enviro-weenie post, I can't stand them. Rats on steroids as far as I am concerned. 
Cheers


----------



## celtic psycho (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: Car - Deer crashes... They have been in the news allot lately... (bendcanale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bendcanale* »_ bet his next car will be tougher like a Kia.

He he....that's a joke right?
And I live in deer country. Come close to hitting a deer I don't know how many times.....good thing they like to chill out in the middle of a road soon after corners....works up good reflexes...


----------



## Charles B (Oct 30, 2004)

*Re: Car - Deer crashes... They have been in the news allot lately... (7Hills_Jetta)*

Yes but they are a lot tastier than rats. In Wis you get a buck tag and they ask you where your hunting and how many doe tags you want. My brother and his one son got 6 deer last year among various hunting seasons. Hasn't had to buy hamburger in a few years. Love the venison summer sausage he sends me.


----------



## LaTuFu (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Car - Deer crashes... They have been in the news allot lately... (Charles B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Charles B* »_Yes but they are a lot tastier than rats. In Wis you get a buck tag and they ask you where your hunting and how many doe tags you want. My brother and his one son got 6 deer last year among various hunting seasons. Hasn't had to buy hamburger in a few years. Love the venison summer sausage he sends me.

No doubt they taste better. I take all the venison sausage and jerky my friends give me. Just rather they not fatten themselves up on my yard.


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: Car - Deer crashes... They have been in the news allot lately... (Eric D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric D* »_Not sure how this happened, found on the web.










That happened over near Minneapolis, I think the deer jumped/ran from an overpass and fell onto the highway below.
BTW... moose are definitely more dangerous. Besides the incredible mass they have, cars typically clip them and the legs and the torso falls on top of the passenger cabin crushing it.


_Modified by LangsamKafer at 11:48 AM 3-7-2005_


----------

